# Question about dulcolax/glycerin suppositories



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi I'm not really new here but couldn't log into old acct so I had to make a new one. Anyway I have a question about suppositories. I have been using dulcolax suppositories for a while now. Usually on average 2x per week. This week I used one basically every other day. I also have used a couple fleet enemas which really weren't effective

Today I got some fleet glycerin suppositories and tried one. It didn't give me a very good bm but wasn't as irritating as the dulcolax brand. I didn't empty all the way though and still have to go but can't. It didn't dissolve all the way but the container said something about it not dissolving all the way. I like the suppositories more than other methods I've tried. How often can you safely use suppositories? Can they be used for extended amounts of time? I assumed that the glycerin suppositories were safer than dulcolax because they don't have a stimulant laxative in them, is this true?

I have ibs-c/chronic constipation. I've tried Miralax, and colace which don't seem to work for me any more. My stools will get soft but still won't be able to have a bm. It like my bowels just don't want to move at all. I think I have slow transit but not sure. I also got Metamucil to try sometime. I'm scared I'll never be able to have a bm without some kind of intervention. If I go a day without having one I get very anxious and feel I have use something to have a bm. I've had fecal impaction before and have been multiple trips to ER for extreme constipation and I'm so scared of it happening again I feel like I have to do whatever I can so it won't.

I have an appt with GI doc next week, I have had a colonoscopy and upper scope. Nothing wrong was found with colon. Wonder if there is a test for slow transit. Sorry for such a long post.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

my gastroenterologists both told me that using glycerin suppositories daily, even for extended periods of time, was safe. this website explains it all very well.

http://www.uhb.nhs.uk/Downloads/pdf/PiHowToUseGlycerineSuppositories.pdf

i also regularly used dulcolax suppositories and my gastros were ok with that, too.

the large volume enemas are more effective than the smaller fleets.

that's good that you have an appointment with a gastro doc. yes there is a test for slow transit. it's called the sitz marker test (colonic transit study). it's a very handy test to have . it will diagnose colonic inertia. the placement of the markers in the colon can also indicate possible other problems. in my case, i passed absolutely no markers at all during the five day study and most of the markers were in the rectum and sigmoid colon which told my gastro doc that i might also have outlet problems. he ordered a defecogram (defecatory proctogram) and that showed that i had pelvic floor dysfunction (which is not just a woman's problem--men can develop it as well). i then had an anal manometry which further dx'd pfd as well as rectal hyposensitivity and megarectum.

i was glad that i had all these tests because previously the docs had been telling me that i "just" had ibs-c. i had suspected that i had more going on than ibs and that's why i asked for the sitz marker test, after i had my tests and diagnoses, my doctors took me much more seriously.

my gastro docs told me to take whatever i needed to go which in my case, after trying everything else, was a combination of osmotic and stimulant laxatives. i didn't particularly like taking all these laxatives but it was better than developing an impaction.

have you tried any of the medications for constipation--linzess or amitiza. might want to ask your doc about those.

good luck with your upcoming gastro appointment. hope your doc can come up with a treatment plan for you that will bring you some relief.


----------



## Julia_S (Aug 24, 2005)

I hav used glycerin suppositories for over 15 years once or twice a week.

They are a mild stimulant and usually bring on a BM in less than 30 mins.

My GP has said this is not harmful.

Occasionally they don't work and I need an enema - but not often.

Julia


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

same for me julia ,when suppos dont work i need a mineral oil enema


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Glycerin suppositories do nothing for my chronic constipation unless there is hard stool lodged right in the rectum. Dulcolax suppositories are a lot more effective, but are more irritating and uncomfortable. Not sure how often you can use them. I end up using maybe three a month, either when an oral laxative fails to work or it is inconvenient to use an oral laxative. The Dulcolax suppository does not clean me out, but always results in a fairly thorough bm. I like the fact that results are obtained in 25 to 45 minutes. However, the cramping, burning and urgency that result from using one can last for a while. Not the most fun I have ever had. LOL


----------



## Magster (Apr 6, 2016)

Swiss Kriss herbal remedy 2-3 times a week and Dr Oz. BOAT breakfast literally saved me from chronic C.


----------

